# [Tabellenkalkulation] Unterschied zwischen ZÄHLENWENN und SUMMEWENN



## Psycho-Patee (20. März 2006)

*[Tabellenkalkulation] Unterschied zwischen ZÄHLENWENN und SUMMEWENN*

Mahlzeit,

worin besteht der Unterschied zwischen "Summewenn" und "Zählenwenn"?
Wann wendet man eines der Beiden an und wie?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. März 2006)

*AW: [Tabellenkalkulation] Unterschied zwischen ZÄHLENWENN und SUMMEWENN*

Bei Summe wird die Summe aus den Feldern gebildet, welche die Wenn-Bedingung erfüllen. Bei Zählenwenn wird die Anzahl der Zellen(!) ausgegeben, welche die Bedingung erfüllen. Also X Felder erfüllen die Bedingung.


----------



## bsekranker (20. März 2006)

*AW: [Tabellenkalkulation] Unterschied zwischen ZÄHLENWENN und SUMMEWENN*

ZÄHLEWENN:
Zählt die nicht leeren Zellen eines Bereichs, deren Inhalte mit den Suchkriterien übereinstimmen.
Wenn also von den 15 Zellen im Bereich 10 Zellen mit den Suchkriterien übereinstimmen, lautet das Ergebnis 10.

SUMMEWENN:
Addiert Zahlen, die mit den Suchkriterien übereinstimmen.
Wenn es also im Suchbereich Zellen gibt, die mit den Suchkriterien übereinstimmen, wird der Inhalt der Zellen, die im Summenbereich (muss nicht Suchbereich sein) liegen, addiert.

(Gilt für Excel.)


----------

